# Google Stadia - Negative Latency



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2019)

Dunno what I just watched, but this looks heavily focused on stream (twtich, youtube, etc..) gaming. Not even sure it has a box.

As predicted, this was really nothing.

EDIT:

Announced on the live stream -


A streaming only, INSTANT Access system with controller.
Streams up to 4K 60fps HDR, will later add support for 8K 120fps
Stadia instances are 10.7 Teraflops of GPU power
Can click Play Now in a STADIA enabled browser and join instantly on sites like YouTube.
Connects using Chrome as a streaming platform across many devices.
Single code base enjoyed across desktop, laptop, TV, tablet, and phone.
Works on existing devices - Chromecast, Chrome browsers, and Chrome browsers.
Works with existing controllers, not just Google controller
Cross-platform multiplayer and save files
Couch co-op and Split-screen using separate instances available
Low latency platform for "everyone."

>streaming only
>STREAMING
>ONLY






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2019)

tfw Google makes you miss MS talking about X1X teraflops


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 19, 2019)

Streaming games only lol what garbage is this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> streaming only,





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 4K 60fps HDR





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> later add support for 8K 120fps





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Low latency platform for "everyone."


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2019)

I don't get the hate. I prefer NOT to stream games, but after beta testing AC Odyssey for 30 hours on its streaming service, it's not bad. It's a viable experience. And doing all of it on a Chrome browser no less? It's so convenient.

It will only be a problem if streaming games became the norm.

and as I thought, the final design for the controller is nothing like what the render was.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2019)

Im a simple man

videos can be streamed
games cannot and should not (at least not until we advance a tier on the cosmic technological scale)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> streaming games became the norm.


thats what Google wants to happen ASAP


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2019)

And for those people out there that don't have the means to get decent PCs to play games or have Macs, streaming games is an alternative. Nvidia's GeForce Now is another game streaming service being in development and in beta testing right now that also works pretty decently.


----------



## Courier Six (Mar 19, 2019)

Did they actually name a price?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2019)

Courier Six said:


> Did they actually name a price?


Not yet.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im a simple man
> 
> videos can be streamed
> games cannot and should not (at least not until we advance a tier on the cosmic technological scale)


simple man can GET OUT


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2019)

hey if they launch it in my country I would at least give it a try 


I expect an overall mediocre experience at best though, and consatant freezes/drops/lag at worst


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2019)

If I can stream Doom Eternal at 4K 60fps with HDR from my fuckin Chromecast...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> If I can stream Doom Eternal at 4K 60fps with HDR from my fuckin Chromecast...


0.5 seconds between pressing a button and Doomslayer gibbing a demon


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 0.5 seconds between pressing a button and Doomslayer gibbing a demon


if the latency is anything like the beta, then there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

Linkdarkside said:


> Streaming games only lol what garbage is this.



21st century where everyone in the first world is either online basically 24/7 or should be on the phone to their supplier telling them to sort their shit out.  At some point we have to move on with the times.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 19, 2019)

This may sound old fashioned and recurring, but if I buy a game, I want to be able to play it even 30 years from now. I want it to be my property and not lease it for an unspecified amount of time and be dependent on a companies whims.

On the other hand, I can see the plus sides of this. Especially for people in poor countries or households this could be a genuine way to circumvent hardware costs, provided the what I assume will be a monthly fee isn't too high. Streamers may also like it a lot as it gives high viewer interactivity.

It has arguments going for it, but if I personally don't care about the share options and almost exclusively play singeplayer games, and don't have monetary issues to get strong hardware, there isn't much luring me away from the classic game purchase.

But there is no doubt this is the future and we'll eventually be forced to go along with it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> It will only be a problem if streaming games became the norm.



"It will only be a problem if DLC became the norm."
"It will only be a problem if paid online became the norm."
"It will only be a problem if digital gaming became the norm."
"It will only be a problem if MTX became the norm."
"It will only be a problem if turning Single player experiences into MP only games became the norm."
"It will only be a problem if season passes became the norm."

I am not willing to take that risk. Burn it with fire. 



blakstealth said:


> And for those people out there that don't have the means to get decent PCs to play games or have Macs, streaming games is an alternative. Nvidia's GeForce Now is another game streaming service being in development and in beta testing right now that also works pretty decently.



With the amount of money those people would pay for good enough internet to run this shit seamlessly(which I still doubt), they can actually build a decent rig that plays everything plus save up something extra for games.  

Also, don't forget that not every country has good enough internet. Poorer/obscure countries will probably get excluded. Whereas as of now, anyone can still buy a machine and a disc and play games. 



Nemesis said:


> 21st century where everyone in the first world is either online basically 24/7 or should be on the phone to their supplier telling them to sort their shit out.  At some point we have to move on with the times.



Virtual boy, Ouya, Steam Machines, N-Gage, WiiU, Kinect, VR, etc..

Companies still don't get that gaming fans are very conservative with how vidya should be played. You can change the toppings, but gaming vanilla will always be "machine + tv + controller", at least for a good while. 

And just like company nature, change is always inaccurately aimed. Most AAA games still play like PS2-era GTA with its game-design for example. Why not move that shit forward instead?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Especially for people in poor countries



Brah, you woefully underestimate the licensing nightmare. We still don't have shit like Spotify, Hulu, HBO Now, Funimation, etc here.. And Amazon Prime is basically Amazon originals only where I live.

Not to mention Crunchyroll and Netflix have different libraries by region/country. Even Netflix Originals get delayed sometimes. 

We've fought for region-free gaming for fucking centuries only to regress back to this dumb shit.

AGAIN: BURN IT WITH FIRE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Mar 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Brah, you woefully underestimate the licensing nightmare.



How so? I specifially said "provided the fee isn't too high", which you accidentally left out when quoting me.

I'm aware licensing is an issue though, I'm already bugged by the movies and series being split among so many different services. No doubt the same will happen with video games, hence why it will still take time until this becomes the mainstream. Plus I guess it will need polishing, regardless of what they are promising, as the video you posted shows. It's not going to replace consoles and PC's overnight.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> "It will only be a problem if DLC became the norm."
> "It will only be a problem if paid online became the norm."
> "It will only be a problem if digital gaming became the norm."
> "It will only be a problem if MTX became the norm."
> ...


I think your abhorrence is being somewhat misplaced here. The things you mentioned that the gaming industry have adopted are definite areas of controversy and concern, but they cannot be compared to this announcement. Stadia is just an alternative to gaming, not a replacement. I know that not every country out there has the means or infrastructure to have good internet providers and speeds, but Stadia is not the end all be all. And it's not meant to be.The technology they talked about in the announcement is actually pretty cool and push what's possible for gaming. And let's not forget how ACCESSIBLE and CONVENIENT gaming could be with this service. Sure, you can say that people with lots of money should just buy dedicated hardware. But what if they don't want to? What if they just want to play and try out games without the hassle of getting dedicated gaming hardware? They can just stream it on any device they own. This just makes gaming a much more inviting medium to get into without the hassle of throwing down money on equipment. 

It will be interesting to see how creators (developers and content creators/streamers/youtubers alike) will push and utilize this and if the general audience will adopt it..if at all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2019)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> How so? I specifially said "provided the fee isn't too high", which you accidentally left out when quoting me.



Read the rest of my post. This has nothing to do with price. 



GrizzlyClaws said:


> I'm aware licensing is an issue though, I'm already bugged by the movies and series being split among so many different services. No doubt the same will happen with video games, hence why it will still take time until this becomes the mainstream. Plus I guess it will need polishing, regardless of what they are promising, as the video you posted shows. It's not going to replace consoles and PC's overnight.



Meaning region exclusivity is a thing to consider with stream gaming. And seriously, fuck that noise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I think your abhorrence is being somewhat misplaced here. The things you mentioned that the gaming industry have adopted are definite areas of controversy and concern, but they cannot be compared to this announcement. Stadia is just an alternative to gaming, not a replacement. I know that not every country out there has the means or infrastructure to have good internet providers and speeds, but Stadia is not the end all be all. And it's not meant to be.The technology they talked about in the announcement is actually pretty cool and push what's possible for gaming. And let's not forget how ACCESSIBLE and CONVENIENT gaming could be with this service. Sure, you can say that people with lots of money should just buy dedicated hardware. But what if they don't want to? What if they just want to play and try out games without the hassle of getting dedicated gaming hardware? They can just stream it on any device they own. This just makes gaming a much more inviting medium to get into without the hassle of throwing down money on equipment.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how creators (developers and content creators/streamers/youtubers alike) will push and utilize this and if the general audience will adopt it..if at all.



No it's what Google pretty much hopes to achieve granted they become market leaders.


A console removes most of the hassle you just mentioned and you don't need miracle Internet from Jesus to run games. 

No, my "abhorrence" is on point here. I can't subscribe to most relevant streaming services due to region licensing. You think gaming is going to be any different? Actually it will be, it's going to be much worse.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 19, 2019)

Doesn't make me want to play it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2019)

I like how the trailer is featuring/promoting esports.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 19, 2019)

>low latency


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 19, 2019)

Aren’t they also doing this in preparation for their new console thats supposed to release pretty soon?


----------



## Melodie (Mar 20, 2019)

Complaints about streaming sounds like old people bitching about the introduction of phones and social media. The next PS5 and xbox are the last console gaming gen. Microsoft is also working on a streaming service called xcloud, and sony is heavily rumored to also do the same.

Maybe it won't be the go-to thing this year or the next, but in few years? I don't see why anyone wouldn't as long as input lag isn't an issue other than missing the feeling of 'owning' their games and devices.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 20, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Brah, you woefully underestimate the licensing nightmare. We still don't have shit like Spotify, Hulu, HBO Now, Funimation, etc here.. And Amazon Prime is basically Amazon originals only where I live.
> 
> Not to mention Crunchyroll and Netflix have different libraries by region/country. Even Netflix Originals get delayed sometimes.
> 
> ...


Aren't you in the middle-east? Pretty surer spotify is available for you now. Google has always been fast in expanding their reach, it wouldn't take as long as it took spotify. They simply need a datacenter, which they're already confirmed to be working on in putting in ME[Especially Saudia Arabia]


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Complaints about streaming sounds like old people bitching about the introduction of phones and social media. The next PS5 and xbox are the last console gaming gen. Microsoft is also working on a streaming service called xcloud, and sony is heavily rumored to also do the same.
> 
> Maybe it won't be the go-to thing this year or the next, but in few years? I don't see why anyone wouldn't as long as input lag isn't an issue other than missing the feeling of 'owning' their games and devices.


Sony already has a game streaming service called PlayStation Now and it's been out for a few years now. But I literally forgot it existed until recently since I don't see anyone talk or report about it.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 20, 2019)

Not for nothing, but social media in its current form ended up being a mistake.

Anyway, much like motion control, 3D and built-in cameras, I'll be more receptive to it once it proves itself to not be jank, input being the most important. I also don't much care for the dismissal of physical media worries. It's a fair worry; even if peoples' worst fears of losing them are improbable, it's not impossible.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2019)

Guys, this is quite alarming. This might be the future of gaming which is kind of going down the wrong road

Streaming games is not viable for everyone since, there are still places where the internet is slow and expensive. 

I personally favor hard copy of my games so that it’ll be a part of my collection and when the time comes I would be able to sell the console along with the games for a hefty sum. I usually do this whenever the next gen console is released.

This shit, if successfully, would give MS and Sony ideas and they could implement this shit on their next gen consoles. 

Its like the inception of DLC, all companies thought it was cool and followed suit and they justified that paid dlc shit and used it as an excuse to get more money while being lazy and incompetent enough to release an incomplete game.

Streaming 4k games at 60fps using a browser is fucking retarded if you ask me. You need like a $1500+ pc to be able to play those kind of games. 

Not to mention 8k. Wtf is this lying garbage?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Streaming 4k games at 60fps using a browser is fucking retarded if you ask me. You need like a $1500+ pc to be able to play those kind of games.
> 
> Not to mention 8k. Wtf is this lying garbage?


But youwouldn't need a $1500 anything to stream it in 4K 60fps. that's kinda like the whole point of this service here.


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2019)

The death of consoles.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 20, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> It will only be a problem if streaming games became the norm.



This is my greatest fear.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2019)

Unlike the movie/TV industry, I have confidence that us proud gamers will stand our ground. We're the cockroaches of the entertainment industry. We will survive. We will persevere. And we will triumph.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2019)

Let them fight ..


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> i really don't care. i just hope Sony doesn't follow this trend or it will be the end of gaming for me.


Like I said in the last page, Sony already has been doing cloud gaming with Playstation Now for like 4 years now.

So I guess you can stop gaming now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Like I said in the last page, Sony already has been doing cloud gaming with Playstation Now for like 4 years now.



its an optional kind of thing. i'm talking about cloud gaming from Sony as a norm. 

100mbps connection here costs like $150/month


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2019)

PS Now is a joke, no offence


what MS and Google want is PS Now times a million


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Complaints about streaming sounds like old people bitching about the introduction of phones and social media.



Even when gaming with local hardware is objectively better than streaming? Weird. There's a legit concern if Sony, MS, and Nintendo dropped their hardware for stream services. We'd all be having inferior experiences for the sake of companies cutting hardware costs.  



Melodie said:


> Aren't you in the middle-east? Pretty surer spotify is available for you now. Google has always been fast in expanding their reach, it wouldn't take as long as it took spotify. They simply need a datacenter, which they're already confirmed to be working on in putting in ME[Especially Saudia Arabia]



I didn't know about Spotify. But you're missing the point. That was just an example. Other, poorer countries are likely to get shafted if this becomes the norm. 



Naruto said:


> This is my greatest fear.



Of course rich ass countries with proper internet and service coverage wont give a shit about streaming replacing consoles. But hey, I can't wait to play games like Bayonetta and Devil May Cry on my 12 mbps net. Sounds fun.


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 20, 2019)

Streaming games will never be the norm. You don't even have the game code on your end and the latency will always be unreliable (just how internet works). Not to mention the millions of offline users. 

Google and MS are being strayed aside because they want their massive data centers to be more justified. They're playing catchup to Amazon which has near cornered that market.

Let them waste their money and investment on another unsuccessful or mediocre venture. Google has done that many times and MS isn't doing too good atm in the gaming space.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 20, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Complaints about streaming sounds like old people bitching about the introduction of phones and social media. The next PS5 and xbox are the last console gaming gen. Microsoft is also working on a streaming service called xcloud, and sony is heavily rumored to also do the same.
> 
> Maybe it won't be the go-to thing this year or the next, but in few years? I don't see why anyone wouldn't as long as input lag isn't an issue other than missing the feeling of 'owning' their games and devices.



Missing the feeling. 

It won't be about missing the feeling when they just decide to start closing access to games eventually. 

There's plenty to fear from giving control of things to outside entities.

It's not really different than if the government announced that cash was now dead and that they would be providing us all cards. No choice of institution. They would provide and have full control over the management and access of your funds.

Does that sound good? Then when they don't like you, or don't like your political stances or something they can just shut your access to your money. 

It's not about being an old traditionalist. It's about keeping control over your possessions.


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2019)

thats why we have guns you fools. Time to take back the country.

Civil War 2 coming soon to a theater near everywhere


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Missing the feeling.
> 
> It won't be about missing the feeling when they just decide to start closing access to games eventually.
> 
> ...



Who needs game preservation when companies can charge you for a remaster every 3 years. Oh, that's if we're actually lucky. And the banning thing will 101% fucking happen, since unlike Netflix and Spotify, there's user input like live chat or even anything that falls under the companies definition of "cheating".


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Mar 21, 2019)

It's very good thing that abhorrent mega corporation decided to jump into cloud gaming bandwasandcastle the more money they will lose on this the better.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 21, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


----------



## Kobe (Mar 21, 2019)

I had the Nvidia's gamestream subscription for about 6 months. Even with my 100 Mbps connection, the gameplay was hella choppy and I didn't even play AAA games. I was just playing No Man's Sky.

I can't see this working. Google must be banking on Wifi 6 and 5G speeds but those things won't be available to mass folk for at least another 2-3 years.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2019)

My shithole isn't available so I can't test my speed


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2019)

**Give money to giant corporation who paywalls access to your interactive entertainment product*

*Call someone a nutsack fuckface during an online match*

*We regret to inform you that your subscription has been cancelled due to the use of inappropriate language that goes against Google Terms of Service*

*Complain online that Google just removed access to the streaming service I forked money due to hyper sensibility of (mostly) american snowflakes*

*Language Police Snowflakes applaud the lack of freedom of expression when it suits their narrative and internet shitflinging ensues ad nauseam while google just rakes in the money*
*
Stop giving money to these fucking companies. Stop giving your info to every single company asking for it. And any single thing you want to buy from any of these corporate assholes, get it second hand. 

I'm not even paying enough attention to this to see all the cons but there's not a single plus I can think of over the current setup we have now. Just a bunch of regional hurdles, potential connection fuck ups and shaky ownership of something as simple as a video game.

That's a no for me.


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 11, 2019)

Am I missing something ? 

What's wrong with streaming games ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2019)

"Negative latency" has got to be the most turbo stupid "innovative feature" I've heard in years. Google could take Nintendo to school with these retarded crutches that no one asked.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 15, 2019)

If it does the input for me, what the fuck do I need the gamepad for?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2019)

Naruto said:


> If it does the input for me, what the fuck do I need the gamepad for?



Omit the controller and just watch the AI play the game for you. Finally a console for vidya journos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Omit the controller and just watch the AI play the game for you. Finally a console for vidya journos.



They probably played Final Fantasy 13 and thought to themselves that shit would make a GREAT console instead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2019)

Stadia servers trying to predict high level DMC input


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2019)

But I mean really, the average gamer sucks (see completion percentages on PSN), so the average input prediction will be completely infested with average gamer habits and idiosyncrasies such as constant jumping to close the gaps in fighting games for example among other stuff. That pretty much destroys high level play. Not that google gives a shit anyway. They're only in this business for their AI research and not actually in the gaming business itself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2019)

Google: Stadia exclusives to have features “not possible” on home hardware

When Google  (for , at least), it will only include titles that are also available on standard PCs and consoles. Going forward, though, the company says it's going to focus on first-party exclusives "that wouldn't be possible on any other platform."



*FURTHER READING*
That's how Google head of Stadia Games and Entertainment Jade Raymond (well-known ) summarized the company's plans . Google  that its first first-party game development studio would be located in Montreal, and Raymond told GI that studio will be focused on trying things that other dedicated game platforms can't do.


Part of that promise, Raymond says, is the ability to use Google's distributed data center hardware to perform real-time calculations that can't be done on even the most powerful home hardware. "A fully physics-simulated game is one of the Holy Grails of game creation since _Trespasser_ was being imagined 20-something years ago, and now we finally have a platform where we'll be able to deliver some of those experiences," Raymond said, making reference to the  of 1998's _Jurassic Park: Trespasser_.

That distributed server technology could also aid in the performance and scale of MMOs, Raymond said, because "everyone [on Stadia] is essentially playing in one big LAN party as far as the tech is concerned. There is no difference or constraints from an architecture perspective of how far the users are, or worrying about replication and all the other things that typically limit the number of people you can have in a game."

*“Believable human interaction”*


*FURTHER READING*
Those kinds of promises echo ones made by Google's Phil Harrison , when he called out the potential for Stadia to handle "complex multiplayer going from hundreds to tens of thousands in a very sophisticated world... every change that I make to my world can be instantly, in microseconds or less, be distributed to every other client... You can't do that with a discrete box."


But Raymond went further when talking to GI. Drawing inspiration from , she foresees story-based Stadia games with characters that have "believable human interactions" rather than canned lines of repeated dialogue. She also talked up the potential to watch a YouTube documentary that includes footage of a classic game, then jump into a Stadia-powered gameplay session with that game directly.

Amid the excitement for the new technology, though, Raymond also acknowledged potential growing pains in the new space of cloud-exclusive game development. Just because Stadia lets you be in a battle with thousands of simulated soldiers, for instance, doesn't mean that battle will actually be any more fun than one on a smaller scale. "Is that going to be cool, or just too chaotic?" Raymond wondered rhetorically.



*FURTHER READING*
That could be an important question for the makers of _Orcs Must Die 3_, a timed third-party Stadia exclusive  for a spring 2020 release date. The developers said at the time that the game will feature massive armies of up to 500 enemy monsters clustered together in a tight space. "Everyone gets that same massive [processing] power," Jones said of Stadia's distributed cloud architecture.


A game like _Football Manager_ may have an easier time selling the advantages of Stadia, though. In August, developer Sports Interactive  Stadia "will be the fastest way to experience" the next game in the franchise, using distributed servers to "ensure that more matches can be processed in parallel utilizing spare bandwidth across the whole system."

In any case, Raymond said Google's own attempts to utilize this cloud architecture in gaming might take "several years" to come to fruition. "It won't be four years before gamers get to see the new exclusive, exciting content," she added. "There will be some coming out every year, and more and more each year."

wan mirion truubs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2019)

Welp. GG guluguluu.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2019)

I am shocked and appalled by this development.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 18, 2019)

Interesting how he experienced better a better experience via wifi instead of the wired gigabit connection. But yeah, disappointing that the overall package on release day is not the best. But hey, they can only go up from here. Once they can get the service and peripherals working across all the devices like they advertised, it will be so much better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2019)

Only in gaming; where a tech company would offer a shittier experience but call it the future of the industry. Granted movies tried it with 3D shit twice, but it's much more prominent in gaming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 18, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



And the new consoles are only a year away to widen the garp further.

Money well spent elsewhere.

And btw I remember reading Stadia only has like 20 or so games.


----------



## sworder (Nov 18, 2019)

Streaming IS the future.... it's just not there yet

I'm enjoying the stadia subreddit, it was a cult-like safe space for all the people that pre-ordered who would instantly downvote anyone that was skeptical. Now half are mad and canceling preorders while the other half are in denial and damage control 

Fanboys


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 18, 2019)

Let me know when that neatish indie game comes out on everything else cause they're not making ANYYYYYYY fucking money on Stadia.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

4k streaming would take up 20gigs of data an hour.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2019)

Whi besides Muricans has data caps in 2020 ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Whi besides Muricans has data caps in 2020 ?



We here at the middle eas-I mean shithole have data caps too. Poor ass countries do too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2019)

I mean I have friends that play SP only games that connect to the internet only when they download a game or patch. And they don't even bother with every patch.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2019)

cringe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 20, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Whi besides Muricans has data caps in 2020 ?



Cumcast doesn't have a data cap but it has a data cap. Bitch I'll throttle you to 5 mbps on a whim DO NOT TEST ME.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 20, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> cringe


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 24, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> Cumcast doesn't have a data cap but it has a data cap. Bitch I'll throttle you to 5 mbps on a whim DO NOT TEST ME.



This is how ISPs operate here too. They'll just shave the speed to turtle levels.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2019)

Stadia version of Darksiders Genesis is 10 bucks more expensive than steam.





This has to be a controlled failed launch for research purposes. Only way this whole mess makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

It's always funny when companies that struck it rich in whatever tech field think they're smart or innovative enough to enter the video game industry and just waste billions. 

And Genesis is being aggressively marketed considering how much of spinoff it feels. I've been getting constant ads for the last 2 weeks. I dont think I've seen a single one for Darksiders 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And Genesis is being aggressively marketed considering how much of spinoff it feels. I've been getting constant ads for the last 2 weeks. I dont think I've seen a single one for Darksiders 3.



It a bitch aint it? They did Fury dirty.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It a bitch aint it? They did Fury dirty.



Guess they can pay for more ads when you cheap out on your game. Honestly Strife is the one with the short straw, Genesis isn't even his own game. I needed my Biblical Vanquish, damn it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Naruto (Dec 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And Genesis is being aggressively marketed considering how much of spinoff it feels. I've been getting constant ads for the last 2 weeks. I dont think I've seen a single one for Darksiders 3.



Hot take indeed.

Genesis is alright. My beef with it is weirdly inconsequential: you can barely see the playable characters models in anything beyond their discernible silhouette if you're playing on your couch, but the game recommends a controller...which you'd typically want to use from the comfort of your couch.

The characters are the size of point and click game protags or diablo clones but you cant really see much of them from the distance you're expected to play the game at.

It's just a really curious (baffling) design choice.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 1, 2021)

Google to shut down internal Stadia game development studios
					

Alphabet Inc's Google said on Monday it would stop internal development of games for Stadia, making the cloud-based game-streaming service entirely dependent on titles from other game developers and publishers.




					www.reuters.com
				




I guess it's better to cut it now than later.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2022)

shit is dead and I wanted to change the custom title, but I think the current one explains this peace of shit's legacy the best.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This has to be a controlled failed launch for research purposes. Only way this whole mess makes sense.



Still believe in this theory BTW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## MrPopo (Sep 29, 2022)

Google is a graveyard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> shit is dead and I wanted to change the custom title, but I think the current one explains this peace of shit's legacy the best.



The Dreamcast lasted longer and Sega was bankrupt by the time they released the fucking thing. Google's gorillian dollars dragged this paperweight for 3 years longer than it should.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Naruto (Oct 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Still believe in this theory BTW


Don't underestimate Google's ability to rapid fire doomed projects.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Dreamcast lasted longer and Sega was bankrupt by the time they released the fucking thing. Google's gorillian dollars dragged this paperweight for 3 years longer than it should.


The dreamcast had the added bonus of being the easiest system ever to play burned games on.


----------

